

Rust-media, a portable media player framework for Rust - dcohenp
https://github.com/pcwalton/rust-media

======
kibwen
I believe the intention of this library is to allow Servo to support the
<video> tag, correct?

~~~
pcwalton
And <audio>, and Web Audio, and WebRTC. :)

------
IshKebab
IMO they should write their own decoders. Current C/C++ implementations of
media codecs are notoriously buggy.

~~~
pcwalton
Definitely we'd like to, over time! This is just the start, and contributions
are welcome :) Servo's a big enough project that we try to reuse C and C++
wherever possible, while being open to eventual Rust rewrites of those
components. We're pragmatic above all else.

Also note that, for patent-encumbered codecs, to meet the goals of being
freely distributable we unfortunately have to use the platform's native C and
C++ implementations, so we're stuck (until the patents expire).

~~~
kibwen
Does this primarily refer to H.264?

~~~
pcwalton
H.264/AVC, AAC, and MP3.

~~~
kibwen
Aha, I had no idea that MP3 was still encumbered. Looks like 2017 is the year
to anticipate: [http://www.tunequest.org/a-big-list-of-
mp3-patents/20070226/](http://www.tunequest.org/a-big-list-of-
mp3-patents/20070226/)

